# TV Tuner AVerTV Studio 305



## CyberBSD (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

Is there some way to run the TV Tuner AVerTV Studio 305 on FreeBSD 9.0 ? The mentioned tuner is based on Philips SAA1730HL.  According to:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/tvcard.html
FreeBSD supports the tuners based on Brooktree, Conexant  chips. However that page recommends to consult the bktr(4) manual page for a list of supported tuners and bktr(4) says:

The bktr driver supports video capture cards based on the Brooktree Bt848/849/878/879 chips, as well as Pinnacle PCTV cards, including: AVerMedia AVerTV Studio

So is there some way to run it ? At least my attempt were unsuccessful.

Thank you.


----------



## tingo (Nov 21, 2012)

bktr(4) is old, and designed for analog cards. I don't think it will work for your SAA1730HL.
You could try multimedia/webcamd, it uses Linux drivers and support a lot of devices.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> You could try multimedia/webcamd, it uses Linux drivers and support a lot of devices.


As far as I know it only supports USB based TV/Capture cards.


----------

